# Εικόνες που μας άρεσαν



## Hellegennes (Jan 1, 2014)

Συνειδητοποίησα ότι έχουμε νήμα για αστείες ή θλιβερές εικόνες, βίντεο και κείμενα, αλλά εικόνες που μας άρεσαν για οποιονδήποτε λόγο τις βλέπω διάσπαρτες στα _αισιόδοξα μηνύματα_, στα _εφήμερα _και γενικά δεξιά-αριστερά. Προσφέρετε στο νήμα ό,τι σας εντυπωσίασε, σας συγκίνησε, σας γαλήνεψε, σας ενέπνευσε και γενικά ό,τι σας άρεσε από φωτογραφίες που είδατε τελευταία.

Κάνω την αρχή με αυτήν την πολύ ωραία φωτογραφία που κυκλοφορεί στα μονοπάτια του Διαδικτύου (την βρήκα στο ιστολόγιο του Phil Plait) και δείχνει την Ανδρομέδα, τον πλησιέστερο γαλαξία, όπως φαίνεται στον ουρανό αλλά με πολύ μεγαλύτερη φωτεινότητα απ' την πραγματική της (δηλαδή η φωτογραφία είναι μονταρισμένη). Στην πραγματικότητα οι βραχίονές της είναι πολύ λιγότερο φωτεινοί κι έτσι βλέπουμε μόνο το γαλακτικό κέντρο της. Παραδίπλα βλέπουμε το μισοφέγγαρο, με την ανήλιαγη πλευρά του να φωτίζεται μερικώς από την Γη. Το φεγγάρι έχει σχετική διάμετρο ίση περίπου με το 15% της σχετικής διαμέτρου της Ανδρομέδας (σε σχέση με την απόστασή τους από την Γη).


----------



## Earion (Mar 30, 2015)

Κορίτσια από χορευτική ομάδα του Kennedy Center (The John F. Kennedy Center for the Performing Arts) μπροστά στη _Μικρή χορεύτρια_ του Ντεγκά.


----------



## dharvatis (Mar 30, 2015)

Η άγρια φύση:


----------

